# Savage .22



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

I'm getting a Savage bolt action .22 soon and I was wondering if they are as accurate as they say they are. I think this is the one http://savagearms.com/markiigy.htm except it has a 5 round clip and a scope


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Unless you're only about three feet tall, you might want to get the full-sized model, the Mark II G, since you'll grow into it pretty fast otherwise. And yes, they are very accurate, but you will want to try a few kinds of ammo to see what it likes best.

:sniper:


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

I must have been on the wrong one when I copied it but yeah I am getting the full sized model


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Savage sells very good firearms. You will love yours.


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a Savage bolt action 270 w/ the accu-trigger it is nice, but i bought the same 22 bolt and I was not happy the clip felt cheap and it was not a straight shooter out of the box.. I would get a Ruger 10/22 ,I used it **** Hunting for years and luv it!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Best .22 I ever had, I bought off a kid for $40 bucks. It was a Ruger 10/22 and it was a little rough looking. Wood was marred ans what not. But it shot real good. 
I put, if I recall, a Bushnell 4x12 scope on it and used it for years to hunt squirrels. CCI Green Tag, target bullets, were what I shot through it. At 30 yards or so I could cover ten shots with a quarter. That's plenty good enough for squirrel hunting and shooting the, as they should be shot, in the head.

Come to think of it, I never have had a Ruger rifle or handgun that shot badly.

Good luck,
Dan


----------

